
Create you own log drain with systemd, rsyslog and golang - jlouazel
https://indevwith.streamroot.io/centralized-logs-with-rsyslog-systemd-and-golang/
======
ibotty
what's the point of

> sh -c /path/to/program

~~~
simbit
Indeed. No point to it. I will correct that.

